# Police clearance certificates



## spaininquiry (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,

While applying the spain work permit visa the police clearance certificate should be less than one month old??

I was in germany for 1 year and now after getting approval from spain government I want to apply spain visa from India.
Shall I need to present both PCC(India and Germany) and both should be less than one month old??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spaininquiry said:


> Hi,
> 
> While applying the spain work permit visa the police clearance certificate should be less than one month old??
> 
> ...


Welcome

I wish I could help


perhaps your embassy in Spain, or the Spanish Embassy where you are would know the answer?


----------

